# Anyone can help me install my adjustments brushes on my new iMAC?



## lyzha81 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi to everyone.  Well I have gotten a few steps down.  Only took like 3 days.  I got lightroom 4 downloaded onto my mac.  I got my develop presets loaded finally... after 3 hours of trying, and then realizing that I had to literally activate my right side of my mouse for it to work..... really?  OK'
Now, I need to get my Adjustment Brushes to that folder.  I dont know how to do that.  When I go to preferences, and go to the presets folder, nothing opens up.  It wont do NOTHING.....
I loaded the presets by importing them to the folder on the left side of the screen.  
WShy wont the folder for presets OPEN!  Very frustrating.....
I have a new iMAC, so it has Lion on it... whatever that is...
Can someone help me on how to do this?  Please!  
Also - what is the trick to getting this mouse to move nice and smooth.... I have to move it 15 times to get it to where I want it...

Sincerely, very frustrated photographer, with a new iMAC


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, no issue, there's another way of accessing the presets folder.

Quick question first though - in preferences > presets tab, is 'store presets with catalog' unchecked?  (That's good if it is, just makes sure we're going to the right place!)

Then go to Finder and hold down the Opt key (might say Alt instead) and go to the Go menu - select Library from that list, and then navigate through Application Support > Adobe > Lightroom and the Local Adjustment Presets go in there.


----------



## lyzha81 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you.. Well I ended up restarting the computer and then it worked for me...  grrrr  LOL


----------

